# Info re payslips for uk spouse visa



## Tekin89 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello everyone...im new on here so i apologise if i have posted this in the wrong section etc.

I have been living in turkey for the last two years whilst on a career break. During that time, i married a turkish citizen. I returned to my job on 8th april. 

We are aware that i must show that i earn more than £18600 which i do but my issue is with payslips. 

I got my first payslip on 2nd may. I get paid every 28 days therefore my next payslip will be 30th may. 

On the ukba website they state that they want 6 months wage slips plus 6 months bank statements that correspond. Will the fact that i get paid twice in one month class as 1 month payslip or two? I know that sounds silly but if its classed as two months then i would only have five months bank statements that correspond?? 

If anyone could help answer this query i would very much appreciate it because ive read so many websites and haven't come across the answer yet! 

Many thanks, Catherine.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

6-month salary means income earned during the last 6 calendar months, or more strictly, during the last 26 weeks. As you are paid every 4 weeks, you need 7 payslips covering 28 weeks. Since your lowest pay slip should still add up to a salary of £18,600, each payslip must show at least 18600 divided by 52 multiplied by 4 or £1,430.77. 
Make sure you enclose bank statement showing every one of the seven payments actually being credited to your account.

Attach a note explaining how you are meeting the requirement through your four-weekly pay.


----------



## Tekin89 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks very much for your reply...i wish i had found this website sooner, it would have saved me a lot of time trawling through website after website! 

I know what im doing now  thanks again.


----------

